
The greatest Demos/screencasts you've seen - sharpshoot

======
busy_beaver
This one has actually been around for a while, but is still the coolest demo
I've seen in years.

<http://youtube.com/watch?v=1ftJhDBZqss>

~~~
BrandonM
Wow, just wow.

------
nickb
That's easy: Doug Engelbart's "Mother of all demos"

<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8734787622017763097>

~~~
iamwil
Huh. I just read about this, after following the track about "Magic Ink" to
look for where the idea of GUIs came from. A lot of what's in Engelbart's demo
looks surprisingly modern. Considering that it's been about 40-50 years,
that's pretty amazing.

~~~
nickb
Absolutely! I'm amazed at how far ahead this man was thinking... slap some
nice UI on top of his workflow and you've got yourself an amazing system that
can run circles around modern stuff.

------
sharpshoot
Hey all, was wondering about the greatest screencasts/demos you've seen
recently. Trying to get in touch with interesting startups with demos for an
app we're building. Also if you have an online demo or want to help me find
people with cool demos email me, appreciate the help: sumon [at] zintilla
[dot] com

~~~
blader
This one is easy for me: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1u3ekzwnYxw>

The screencast for Scrybe was truly amazing. Cnet described as the "Demo of
the Gods."

------
nivi
I made this screencast for Songbird: <http://songbirdnest.com/screencast>

I thought it was pretty decent. I tried to make it fast and to-the-point and
respectful of the viewer's time.

~~~
akkartik
Great.

------
henning
I thought Steve Jobs's NeXT demo from 1992-1993 was pretty impressive.
<http://youtube.com/watch?v=j02b8Fuz73A>

It certainly would have seemed space-age in 1992.

